# From San Sebastian to Barcelona



## Charles Johnson (Sep 8, 2015)

We got dropped off in Tarega or whatever its called. A very small town 2 hours away from Barcelona. 

We got pissed

Fell asleep in somekind of a field

Woke up reaaal early when the sprinkler I had fallen asleep on sprinkled right into my ear.
GOOD MORNING!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 8, 2015)

Charles Johnson said:


> We got dropped off in Tarega or whatever its called. A very small town 2 hours away from Barcelona.
> 
> We got pissed
> 
> ...



this does not qualify as a travel story. try harder next time. moved to general banter.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Sep 8, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> this does not qualify as a travel story. try harder next time. moved to general banter.


thought this was the kinda place where you could say pretty much whatever you want?? what's the spirit man enlighten me


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 8, 2015)

all i'm asking is that you put forth a little more effort than 'we were woke up by sprinklers and it sucked'. it was barely a sentence much less a 'story'.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Sep 8, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> all i'm asking is that you put forth a little more effort than 'we were woke up by sprinklers and it sucked'. it was barely a sentence much less a 'story'.


allright man. I'm still getting to know this whole thing


----------

